# Serie coreane: la vera alternativa al degrado USA



## fabri47 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Come ho sempre detto per chi segue i miei post, ho deciso di non guardare più, se non rari casi, le serie tv USA. Sono TUTTE forzatamente stucchevoli con presenza forzata di gay, neri presi a caso. Un esempio la nuovissima serie Mercoledì di Tim Burton, anche lì piena di neri e di un personaggio che ha DUE MAMME. LOL.

Per questo motivo, intraprendo una vera e propria crociata contro il degrado odierno partorito dagli USA e guarderò d'ora in poi, in tema di serie tv straniere, SOLO serie coreane che sono, nella maggior parte dei casi, prodotte con poco budget e narrativamente eccelse in quanto i registi sono liberi da deliri ideologici.

Parto da questa qui oggi, Somebody, thriller diretto da Jung Ji-woo.

Trailer al secondo post.



P.S: Possiamo utilizzare questo topic per suggerire nuove serie coreane o, come preferite, K-Drama.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## Marilson (19 Dicembre 2022)

neanche se mi sparano in testa guarderei roba partorita dalla mente dei coreani, no grazie


----------



## jumpy65 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Le serie coreane sono ottime e le seguo con una certa continuità. Devo ammettere che sono più godibili in lingua originale. Ce ne sono di davvero belle. Trovo interessanti anche le serie europee, soprattutto nord Europa ma anche spagnole e turche.
Concordo che ormai non se ne può più di famiglie non convenzionali lgbt e roba varia che in se non mi infastidiscono più di tanto ma ormai sembra diventato un obbligo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come ho sempre detto per chi segue i miei post, ho deciso di non guardare più, se non rari casi, le serie tv USA. Sono TUTTE forzatamente stucchevoli con presenza forzata di gay, neri presi a caso. Un esempio la nuovissima serie Mercoledì di Tim Burton, anche lì piena di neri e di un personaggio che ha DUE MAMME. LOL.
> 
> Per questo motivo, intraprendo una vera e propria crociata contro il degrado odierno partorito dagli USA e guarderò d'ora in poi, in tema di serie tv straniere, SOLO serie coreane che sono, nella maggior parte dei casi, prodotte con poco budget e narrativamente eccelse in quanto i registi sono liberi da deliri ideologici.
> 
> ...


Ma basta che ti scegli bene cosa guardare, è chiaro se guardi roba commerciale o teen o Disney saranno così. E' appena uscita Tulsa King con Stallone, un gangster stile Il Padrino, dubito ci siano 2 mamme nere trans fluid e se ci sono verranno fatti fuori  
Homeland, The American, Peaky Blinders, The Shield, Better Call Saul, The Wire......di roba seria è peino.
E ultimamente le serie inglesi si sono alzate di livello.


----------



## Djici (19 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come ho sempre detto per chi segue i miei post, ho deciso di non guardare più, se non rari casi, le serie tv USA. Sono TUTTE forzatamente stucchevoli con presenza forzata di gay, neri presi a caso. Un esempio la nuovissima serie Mercoledì di Tim Burton, anche lì piena di neri e di un personaggio che ha DUE MAMME. LOL.
> 
> Per questo motivo, intraprendo una vera e propria crociata contro il degrado odierno partorito dagli USA e guarderò d'ora in poi, in tema di serie tv straniere, SOLO serie coreane che sono, nella maggior parte dei casi, prodotte con poco budget e narrativamente eccelse in quanto i registi sono liberi da deliri ideologici.
> 
> ...


Hanno veramente stancato.
Ti seguo. Non deludermi nella scelta delle serie eh


----------



## fabri47 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Hanno veramente stancato.
> Ti seguo. Non deludermi nella scelta delle serie eh


Ma guarda, sei libero di seguirmi, però ti consiglio di esplorare questo genere liberamente. E magari anche tu puoi suggerire qualcosa  .


----------



## hiei87 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Non sono esperto di serie coreane, ma ormai è una ventina d'anni che il cinema orientale è di gran lunga superiore a quello occidentale.


----------



## bobbylukr (19 Dicembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma basta che ti scegli bene cosa guardare, è chiaro se guardi roba commerciale o teen o Disney saranno così. E' appena uscita Tulsa King con Stallone, un gangster stile Il Padrino, dubito ci siano 2 mamme nere trans fluid e se ci sono verranno fatti fuori
> Homeland, The American, Peaky Blinders, The Shield, Better Call Saul, The Wire......di roba seria è peino.
> E ultimamente le serie inglesi si sono alzate di livello.



Tulsa king è bello proprio perché Stallone esce di prigione e, tra le cose che sono cambiate, si trova anche un po' di ste robe woke/fluid e le sbertuccia con due o tre frasi cazzute 
Delle coreane carine My Name e Stranger(anche se un po' complicata). Somebody oltre alla protagonista gnocca(qualità che giustamente non manca mai nelle serie coreane)mi è invece sembrato insensato...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2022)

L'horror zombie - Non siamo più vivi (Made in Corea). Anche se all'inizio l'ambientazione scolastica potrebbe far storcere il naso  





Oppure il più vecchio Train To Busan, anche se quest'ultimo è un film e non una serie tv.


----------



## vota DC (19 Dicembre 2022)

Ma in Mercoledì i neri sono i rivali della protagonista. La serie è stata attaccata per questo. Uno comanda l'inquisizione bigotta e l'altro personaggio nero è il femminile di Draco Malfoy.


----------



## Marilson (19 Dicembre 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Non sono esperto di serie coreane, ma ormai è una ventina d'anni che il cinema orientale è di gran lunga superiore a quello occidentale.



ma da dove? voi siete matti..


----------



## Gito (19 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come ho sempre detto per chi segue i miei post, ho deciso di non guardare più, se non rari casi, le serie tv USA. Sono TUTTE forzatamente stucchevoli con presenza forzata di gay, neri presi a caso. Un esempio la nuovissima serie Mercoledì di Tim Burton, anche lì piena di neri e di un personaggio che ha DUE MAMME. LOL.
> 
> Per questo motivo, intraprendo una vera e propria crociata contro il degrado odierno partorito dagli USA e guarderò d'ora in poi, in tema di serie tv straniere, SOLO serie coreane che sono, nella maggior parte dei casi, prodotte con poco budget e narrativamente eccelse in quanto i registi sono liberi da deliri ideologici.
> 
> ...


Ti consiglio Rurouni Kenshin (Kenshin samurai vagabondo), è una saga di 5 Film che trovi anche su Netflix da qualche tempo. Molto belli. The beginning e the final sono gli ultimi 2 usciti del franchise e son doppiati in italiano gli altri in giapponese con i sub ma se vuoi vederli in ordine cronologico guarda prima the beginning, poi Rurouni Kenshin 1-2-3 e infine the final


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come ho sempre detto per chi segue i miei post, ho deciso di non guardare più, se non rari casi, le serie tv USA. Sono TUTTE forzatamente stucchevoli con presenza forzata di gay, neri presi a caso. Un esempio la nuovissima serie Mercoledì di Tim Burton, anche lì piena di neri e di un personaggio che ha DUE MAMME. LOL.



Da fan della bellissima serie tedesca Dark mi sono messo a guardare 1899, degli stessi autori. Su Netflix.
Anche lì su una manciata di personaggi principali la metà sono gay che limonano o che si masturbano a vicenda. Statisticamente sempre più irrealistico, trovarsi 2/3 di gay o trans in un gruppo di uomini.

Non c'è proprio più speranza, degrado irreversibile.


----------



## hiei87 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ma da dove? voi siete matti..


Ti potrei citare registi come Takeshi Kitano, Sion Sono, Park Chan Wook, Kim Ki Duk, Won Kar Wai, Takeshi Miike, Shinya Tsukamoto, Bong Jon Ho e tanti altri.
Tra i film, capolavori come Sonatine, Dolls, Love Exposure, Old Boy e la trilogia della vendetta, Parasite, Memories of a murder, In the mood for love e Battle Royale, per non parlare dei capolavori dell'animazione.
Poi ognuno ha i suoi gusti, ma non è affatto da pazzi considerare il cinema orientale degli anni 2000 più interessante di quello occidentale.


----------



## Marilson (19 Dicembre 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ti potrei citare registi come Takeshi Kitano, Sion Sono, Park Chan Wook, Kim Ki Duk, Won Kar Wai, Takeshi Miike, Shinya Tsukamoto, Bong Jon Ho e tanti altri.
> Tra i film, capolavori come Sonatine, Dolls, Love Exposure, Old Boy e la trilogia della vendetta, Parasite, Memories of a murder, In the mood for love e Battle Royale, per non parlare dei capolavori dell'animazione.
> Poi ognuno ha i suoi gusti, ma non è affatto da pazzi considerare il cinema orientale degli anni 2000 più interessante di quello occidentale.


Grazie al cielo non ne conosco neanche uno. Io invece ti potrei citare Zeffirelli, Fellini, Antonioni, Luchino Visconti, Mario Monicelli, Roberto Rossellini ecc. potrei continuare per ore. Riguardatevi i capolavori del nostro cinema, che ci contraddistingue per cio' che siamo e rappresentiamo, non solo in Italia ma anche nel mondo, invece di perdere letteralmente tempo a guardare quella roba.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Dicembre 2022)

Per chi magari si approccia per la prima volta a roba coreana consiglierei

The Man From Nowhere e The Chaser. Grandissimi film.

Poi c'è castaway on the moon, ma questo è già più particolare, ma è un grande film per me.

Il cinema coreano è di livello altissimo. Come detto da altri bisogna guardarli in lingua originale, doppiati sono inguardabili. 

Bisogna più che altro beccare i film giusti, già per dire Parasite non è roba che consiglierei nonostante l'oscar. 


Di serie ho visto pochissima roba loro, quindi non saprei se il livello sia lo stesso anche per le serie tv. Ho visto la prima stagione di Kingdom però, ed era fatta benissimo.

Roba horror zombie, ma in un'ambientazione storica coreana. Fatto molto bene.


----------



## Atletico Maniero (19 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per chi magari si approccia per la prima volta a roba coreana consiglierei
> 
> The Man From Nowhere e The Chaser. Grandissimi film.
> 
> ...


Confermo che Kingdom è veramente ben fatto. Tantissima roba.


----------



## hiei87 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Grazie al cielo non ne conosco neanche uno. Io invece ti potrei citare Zeffirelli, Fellini, Antonioni, Luchino Visconti, Mario Monicelli, Roberto Rossellini ecc. potrei continuare per ore. Riguardatevi i capolavori del nostro cinema, che ci contraddistingue per cio' che siamo e rappresentiamo, non solo in Italia ma anche nel mondo, invece di perdere letteralmente tempo a guardare quella roba.


Conosco tutti benissimo, ne possiamo parlare quando vuoi. Ma io ho specificato "ultimi 20 anni".
Comunque secondo me parti prevenuto. Quelli che ho citato sono maestri riconosciuti tali dai migliori critici contemporanei. Tra l'altro alcuni di loro sono stati fortemente influenzati da registi italiani, come Fellini (soprattutto Kitano e Sion Sono) e Pasolini (Miike ha girato una sorta di rivisitazione del suo Teorema).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Dicembre 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Conosco tutti benissimo, ne possiamo parlare quando vuoi. Ma io ho specificato "ultimi 20 anni".
> Comunque secondo me parti prevenuto. Quelli che ho citato sono maestri riconosciuti tali dai migliori critici contemporanei. Tra l'altro alcuni di loro sono stati fortemente influenzati da registi italiani, come Fellini (soprattutto Kitano e Sion Sono) e Pasolini (Miike ha girato una sorta di rivisitazione del suo Teorema).



Più che prevenuto direi che forse c'è un po' di snobbismo.

Praticamente da qui all'eternità non potrà mai esserci nessun coreano in grado di realizzare un grande film...

Cioè ragazzi, ho visto pure film thailandesi di livello. Così come pure i cinesi ti tirano fuori ottimi film ogni tanto. Sta cosa che gli altri sono melma a prescindere è un po' il modo di ragionare americano


----------



## hiei87 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Più che prevenuto direi che forse c'è un po' di snobbismo.
> 
> Praticamente da qui all'eternità non potrà mai esserci nessun coreano in grado di realizzare un grande film...
> 
> Cioè ragazzi, ho visto pure film thailandesi di livello. Così come pure i cinesi ti tirano fuori ottimi film ogni tanto. Sta cosa che gli altri sono melma a prescindere è un po' il modo di ragionare americano


Sono d'accordo. Poi ripeto, i gusti son gusti, ma il cinema orientale negli ultimi 30 anni ha sfornato capolavori per tutti i palati, perchè registi come Wong Kar-wai, Kitano, e Miike sono completamente diversi tra di loro, per citare i primi 3 che mi vengono in mente.
Dall'altra parte, in Italia a livello autoriale ci sono stati solo Sorrentino e Garrone. Per il resto, giusto qualcosa dei fratelli D'Innocenzo e di vecchi maestri come Bellocchio, Moretti e i Taviani. Non parliamo del cinema di genere, in cui un tempo primeggiavamo tra western, horror e commedie, e che oggi a stento esiste.
Anche al di fuori dei confini, si salvano in Francia e UK, c'è stato qualcosa di buono in Scandinavia, e in America a livello mainstream poca roba, quantomeno in confronto agli anni d'oro della New Hollywood. Il nome di punta è Nolan, ed è tutto dire.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da fan della bellissima serie tedesca Dark mi sono messo a guardare 1899, degli stessi autori. Su Netflix.
> Anche lì su una manciata di personaggi principali la metà sono gay che limonano o che si masturbano a vicenda. Statisticamente sempre più irrealistico, trovarsi 2/3 di gay o trans in un gruppo di uomini.
> 
> Non c'è proprio più speranza, degrado irreversibile.


L'avevo già scritto in un altro topic, sono riusciti a mettere una relazione gay pure in Barbarians, la serie sulla disfatta romana a Teutoburgo. Il fratello di Arminio gay che se la fa con un leader barbaro. In più una nera cartaginese così a caso.

Ora c'è sta roba che Annibale e i cartaginesi fossero neri. No porca di quella miseria, Annibale non era nero e i cartaginesi non erano neri!!!

Dio che nervi, già uno si deve sorbire le peggio cacate sull'impero romano, adesso pure i gay e i neri che rimpiazzano tutti. Addirittura i pazzi americani dicono che Cleopatra era nera!

Tra 200 anni se si perde questa guerra ideologica verrà riscritta tutta la storia e ci ritroveremo Giulio Cesare nero nei libri


----------



## bobbylukr (19 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'avevo già scritto in un altro topic, sono riusciti a mettere una relazione gay pure in Barbarians, la serie sulla disfatta romana a Teutoburgo. Il fratello di Arminio gay che se la fa con un leader barbaro. In più una nera cartaginese così a caso.
> 
> Ora c'è sta roba che Annibale e i cartaginesi fossero neri. No porca di quella miseria, Annibale non era nero e i cartaginesi non erano neri!!!
> 
> ...



Peraltro se i tunisini (giustamente) saltano su e dicono "cos'è sta stronzata che Annibale era nero!?! O berbero o fenicio, non certo un subsahariano del c****!!" nessuno dirà nulla, se lo dice un bianco apriti cielo: come se i nord africani non discriminassero a bomba i subsahariani, i subsahariani non si odiassero tra di loro, l'india non avesse le caste, i cinesi e i coreani non odiassero a morte i giapponesi, etc, etc. eh no, solo i bianchi sono razzisti!


----------



## Raryof (19 Dicembre 2022)

Non c'entra niente ma dicono che questa, italiana, sia molto molto bella per essere ITA


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Massimo rispetto per le scelte di ciascuno.
Personalmente piuttosto che guardare delle serie coreane preferisco spegnere la tv.


----------



## Lo Gnu (19 Dicembre 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ti potrei citare registi come Takeshi Kitano, Sion Sono, Park Chan Wook, Kim Ki Duk, Won Kar Wai, Takeshi Miike, Shinya Tsukamoto, Bong Jon Ho e tanti altri.
> Tra i film, capolavori come Sonatine, Dolls, Love Exposure, Old Boy e la trilogia della vendetta, Parasite, Memories of a murder, In the mood for love e Battle Royale, per non parlare dei capolavori dell'animazione.
> Poi ognuno ha i suoi gusti, ma non è affatto da pazzi considerare il cinema orientale degli anni 2000 più interessante di quello occidentale.


Quoto anche le virgole. I film di won kar wai poi sono poetici.
Sono d'accordo con te, il cinema coreano ha sfornato tantissimi capolavori.
La gente ora parla delle serie coreane grazie a netflix, quasi fosse un fenomeno dovuto a una moda, ma è da una vita che il cinema coreano produce qualità altissima.


----------



## Lo Gnu (19 Dicembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Grazie al cielo non ne conosco neanche uno. Io invece ti potrei citare Zeffirelli, Fellini, Antonioni, Luchino Visconti, Mario Monicelli, Roberto Rossellini ecc. potrei continuare per ore. Riguardatevi i capolavori del nostro cinema, che ci contraddistingue per cio' che siamo e rappresentiamo, non solo in Italia ma anche nel mondo, invece di perdere letteralmente tempo a guardare quella roba.


Perdonami, senza polemica, ma "quella roba" in base a cosa?
Come mai definsici quei film "quella roba", immagino ci sarà un motivo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Massimo rispetto per le scelte di ciascuno.
> Personalmente piuttosto che guardare delle serie coreane preferisco spegnere la tv.



Ma almeno ne hai mai vista una?

Per dare una risposta del genere ipotizzo che tu abbia visto qualcosa e abbia fatto veramente pena e pietà. Altrimenti non mi spiego certe chiusure con termini così assoluti


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma almeno ne hai mai vista una?



No e non intendo farlo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> No e non intendo farlo.



Cosa ti hanno fatto i coreani per odiarli tanto?


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Cosa ti hanno fatto i coreani per odiarli tanto?



Io non odio nessuno, nemmeno i coreani che già ci hanno invaso con qualsiasi cosa

Non credo che tu segua tutto, per esempio anche i film Made in Bollywood


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io non odio nessuno, nemmeno i coreani che già ci hanno invaso con qualsiasi cosa
> 
> Non credo che tu segua tutto, per esempio anche i film Made in Bollywood



No ovviamente, però non metto veti su nessuna cosa. Se domani leggo da più parti di alcuni film belli di bollywood la cosa mi incuriosisce e provo a guardarne qualcuno senza mettere veti assoluti.

Ricordo ancora quando vidi The raid, film indonesiano. Da più parti ne parlavano bene e io pensavo: "ma come minchia fa un film idonesiano a essere bello?"

Lo guardai e rimasi colpito, è un filmone d'azione di arti marziali incredibile! Te penseresti mai che un film indonesiano sia figo? Eppure è così.

Ciò che mi lascia perplesso sono i veti assoluti totali.


Sia mai che tu voglia vedere The raid ecco il trailer


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> No ovviamente, però non metto veti su nessuna cosa. Se domani leggo da più parti di alcuni film belli di bollywood la cosa mi incuriosisce e provo a guardarne qualcuno senza mettere veti assoluti.
> 
> Ricordo ancora quando vidi The raid, film indonesiano. Da più parti ne parlavano bene e io pensavo: "ma come minchia fa un film idonesiano a essere bello?"
> 
> ...



Chiamalo veto assoluto e totale. Non guardo nulla di ciò che non mi incuriosisce nemmeno il minimo necessario.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sia mai che tu voglia vedere The raid ecco il trailer



Grazie per il video breve. Ho sofferto solo due minuti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grazie per il video breve. Ho sofferto solo due minuti



Ti intaso la casella dei messaggi con miliardi di trailer ora


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ti intaso la casella dei messaggi con miliardi di trailer ora



Bene, io per ringraziarti ti invio tutti gli episodi del Tenente Colombo


----------



## hiei87 (19 Dicembre 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Quoto anche le virgole. I film di won kar wai poi sono poetici.
> Sono d'accordo con te, il cinema coreano ha sfornato tantissimi capolavori.
> La gente ora parla delle serie coreane grazie a netflix, quasi fosse un fenomeno dovuto a una moda, ma è da una vita che il cinema coreano produce qualità altissima.


Un regista incredibile. I suoi film potrebbero vivere di sole immagini, senza dialoghi, nè trama, e sarebbero comunque dei capolavori. Hong Kong Express è tra i miei film preferiti in assoluto.
Io non so cosa si immaginino i detrattori del cinema orientale. Forse che siano tutte trashate con robottoni, tentacoli, splatter e personaggi matti che urlano.
In realtà un regista come Wong Kar Wai è fatto della stessa pasta degli Antonioni e dei Visconti, e sto parlando di due dei registi che più amo.


----------



## ARKANA (20 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come ho sempre detto per chi segue i miei post, ho deciso di non guardare più, se non rari casi, le serie tv USA. Sono TUTTE forzatamente stucchevoli con presenza forzata di gay, neri presi a caso. Un esempio la nuovissima serie Mercoledì di Tim Burton, anche lì piena di neri e di un personaggio che ha DUE MAMME. LOL.
> 
> Per questo motivo, intraprendo una vera e propria crociata contro il degrado odierno partorito dagli USA e guarderò d'ora in poi, in tema di serie tv straniere, SOLO serie coreane che sono, nella maggior parte dei casi, prodotte con poco budget e narrativamente eccelse in quanto i registi sono liberi da deliri ideologici.
> 
> ...


L'unica serie tv coreana che ho visto è stata squid game, però ho visto parecchi film asiatici e posso garantire che i coreani/giapponesi e compagnia cantante sono tutto tranne che normali, guardatevi roba come moebius, ichi the killer, pietà o old boy poi vediamo chi ha veramente dei problemi tra loro e gli ameriCANI


----------



## Lo Gnu (20 Dicembre 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Un regista incredibile. I suoi film potrebbero vivere di sole immagini, senza dialoghi, nè trama, e sarebbero comunque dei capolavori. Hong Kong Express è tra i miei film preferiti in assoluto.
> Io non so cosa si immaginino i detrattori del cinema orientale. Forse che siano tutte trashate con robottoni, tentacoli, splatter e personaggi matti che urlano.
> In realtà un regista come Wong Kar Wai è fatto della stessa pasta degli Antonioni e dei Visconti, e sto parlando di due dei registi che più amo.


Forse è come dici tu, hanno una visione completamente distorta. Ma non so da cosa nasca, se si tratta di stereotipi o fattori culturali buh. Onestamente fatico a capire.
Potrei anche capire un rifiuto di fronte ai film come quelli di kim ki duk in quanto sono film lontani dai nostri "canoni", ma ci sono tante piccole molto vicine allo stile occidentale

Comunque In the mood for love e 2046 sono invece i miei preferiti di Wong Kar wai.
Tornando alle serie, tralasciando quelle più mainstream (le varie serie horror che ormai spopolano), ce ne sono tante altre che meritano, come Mr.Sunshine o Vagabond.


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come ho sempre detto per chi segue i miei post, ho deciso di non guardare più, se non rari casi, le serie tv USA. Sono TUTTE forzatamente stucchevoli con presenza forzata di gay, neri presi a caso. *Un esempio la nuovissima serie Mercoledì di Tim Burton, anche lì piena di neri e di un personaggio che ha DUE MAMME*. LOL.
> 
> Per questo motivo, intraprendo una vera e propria crociata contro il degrado odierno partorito dagli USA e guarderò d'ora in poi, in tema di serie tv straniere, SOLO serie coreane che sono, nella maggior parte dei casi, prodotte con poco budget e narrativamente eccelse in quanto i registi sono liberi da deliri ideologici.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con tutto quel che hai scritto, però lasciami fuori Mercoledì che in alcuni episodi è un gioiellino e l'attrice è bravissima. 
Le 2 si vedono solo in una circostanza, ma hanno anche una loro logica visti i poteri del figlio (non voglio spoilerare).

Comunque viva le serie coreane!


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per chi magari si approccia per la prima volta a roba coreana consiglierei
> 
> The Man From Nowhere e The Chaser. Grandissimi film.
> 
> ...


Giusto per dire, castaway on the moon è un bellissimo film (pluripremiato) che se lo avesse realizzato un nostro conterraneo avremmo detto che era l'erede di Fellini.
Troppo snobbismo alla francese, concordo con te.
Molto meglio la brutale realtà rappresentata per esempio in Saibi o in Un affare di famiglia (giapponese) che gonfiarsi le palle nell'assistere a qualche pipponata moralista di Godard o Antonioni.


----------



## Marilson (20 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> No e non intendo farlo.



idem, quando io e @Blu71 una mattina ci sveglieremo con gli occhi a mandorla forse cominceremo a vederne una 
Per ora, pastasciutta e Alberto Sordi


----------



## ARKANA (20 Dicembre 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ti potrei citare registi come Takeshi Kitano, Sion Sono, Park Chan Wook, Kim Ki Duk, Won Kar Wai, Takeshi Miike, Shinya Tsukamoto, Bong Jon Ho e tanti altri.
> Tra i film, capolavori come Sonatine, Dolls, Love Exposure, Old Boy e la trilogia della vendetta, Parasite, Memories of a murder, In the mood for love e Battle Royale, per non parlare dei capolavori dell'animazione.
> Poi ognuno ha i suoi gusti, ma non è affatto da pazzi considerare il cinema orientale degli anni 2000 più interessante di quello occidentale.


Mi puoi consigliare qualche film (magari il tuo preferito o quello che reputi più bello) dei registi da te citati? Puoi lasciare pure fuori kitano e kim ki duk che i loro film li ho visti quasi tutti


----------



## fabri47 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con tutto quel che hai scritto, però lasciami fuori Mercoledì che in alcuni episodi è un gioiellino e l'attrice è bravissima.
> Le 2 si vedono solo in una circostanza, ma hanno anche una loro logica visti i poteri del figlio (non voglio spoilerare).
> 
> Comunque viva le serie coreane!


Io adoro Tim Burton eh e vederlo coinvolto in una serie con queste forzature, lui che si rivolge per lo più ad un pubblico adolescenziale, ma anche maturo allo stesso tempo, mi ha un po' deluso.


----------



## vota DC (20 Dicembre 2022)

Io ho visto The Raid in plastilina.


----------



## hiei87 (20 Dicembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Mi puoi consigliare qualche film (magari il tuo preferito o quello che reputi più bello) dei registi da te citati? Puoi lasciare pure fuori kitano e kim ki duk che i loro film li ho visti quasi tutti


Di park chan wook andrei sul sicuro con old boy. Se l'hai già visto, ti consiglio gli altri due della trilogia della vendetta.
Di wong kar wai il mio preferito è hong kong express.
Il capolavoro di sion sono è love exposute, ma è un po' impegnativo (4 ore). Potresti iniziare con guillty of romance, che è anche forse il suo film più quadrato.
Tsukamoto è un regista folle. O lo ami, o lo odi. Per tematiche lo si può accostare al canadese Cronenberg. Il suo capolavoro è tetsuo.
Miike ne ha fatti un centinaio, tutti di generi diversi. Secondo me il più riuscito è audition, un horror che destruttura i classici film alla Ozu, vecchio mostro sacro del cinema giapponese. 
Per quanto riguarda bong, inizierei con memories of murder.


----------



## ARKANA (20 Dicembre 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Di park chan wook andrei sul sicuro con old boy. Se l'hai già visto, ti consiglio gli altri due della trilogia della vendetta.
> Di wong kar wai il mio preferito è hong kong express.
> Il capolavoro di sion sono è love exposute, ma è un po' impegnativo (4 ore). Potresti iniziare con guillty of romance, che è anche forse il suo film più quadrato.
> Tsukamoto è un regista folle. O lo ami, o lo odi. Per tematiche lo si può accostare al canadese Cronenberg. Il suo capolavoro è tetsuo.
> ...


Thanks  sisi oldboy l'avevo visto, pure memorie di un assassino ora che ci penso, lo vidi subito dopo parasite guardando gli altri film fatti da quel registra che non mi ricordavo si chiamasse bong, comunque tutti gli altri me li segno e me li guardo volentieri


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da fan della bellissima serie tedesca Dark mi sono messo a guardare 1899, degli stessi autori. Su Netflix.
> Anche lì su una manciata di personaggi principali la metà sono gay che limonano o che si masturbano a vicenda. Statisticamente sempre più irrealistico, trovarsi 2/3 di gay o trans in un gruppo di uomini.
> 
> Non c'è proprio più speranza, degrado irreversibile.


Ah pure qui? Me l'ero segnata da vedere, han fatto un gran parlare per essere una specie di Lost anche se a me tra ambientazione e trama ricorda The Terror che mi è piaciuta molto.
Ma al di là di questo comè?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Dicembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ah pure qui? Me l'ero segnata da vedere, han fatto un gran parlare per essere una specie di Lost anche se a me tra ambientazione e trama ricorda The Terror che mi è piaciuta molto.
> Ma al di là di questo comè?



Devo ancora finirla, ti so dire. Per ora molto intrigante ma Dark, il loro precedente lavoro, di tutto altro livello.
I personaggi poi non valgono minimamente un'unghia di quelli di Lost.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Mah, io sono rimasto ai Dukes di Hazzard.


----------



## elpacoderoma (20 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per chi magari si approccia per la prima volta a roba coreana consiglierei
> 
> The Man From Nowhere e The Chaser. Grandissimi film.
> 
> ...





ARKANA ha scritto:


> L'unica serie tv coreana che ho visto è stata squid game, però ho visto parecchi film asiatici e posso garantire che i coreani/giapponesi e compagnia cantante sono tutto tranne che normali, guardatevi roba come moebius, ichi the killer, pietà o old boy poi vediamo chi ha veramente dei problemi tra loro e gli ameriCANI


The Chaser e Old Boy sono due film stupendi.
Soprattutto Old Boy, un capolavoro.

Riguardo alla scelta di non vedere film coreani ammetto di avere anche io un amico che non mangerà mai il sushi in vita sua, beh mi dispiace per voi, non sapete cosa vi perdete.


----------



## ARKANA (20 Dicembre 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> The Chaser e Old Boy sono due film stupendi.
> Soprattutto Old Boy, un capolavoro.
> 
> Riguardo alla scelta di non vedere film coreani ammetto di avere anche io un amico che non mangerà mai il sushi in vita sua, beh mi dispiace per voi, non sapete cosa vi perdete.


?? Ma se ho scritto che ne ho visti un sacco XD, stavo semplicemente dicendo che si critica film in cui uno ha due mamme e poi magari si apprezzano film dove 


Anticipazione (Spoiler): Spoiler



il fratello si tromba la sorella e poi per vendetta fa trombare il padre e la figlia


P.S. a me old boy è piaciuto un sacco, il sushi invece l'ho provato e ne faccio volentieri a meno


----------



## fabri47 (30 Dicembre 2022)

Serie di più di un anno fa, ma che ho deciso di vedere: Vincenzo.


----------



## Nevergiveup (30 Dicembre 2022)

Ragazzi guardatevi l' "Avvocata Woo"... serie coreana stupenda. Attrice clamorosa a mio avviso.


----------



## Djici (30 Dicembre 2022)

Vorrei capire perché gli orientali sono tranquillamente riconosciuto come i numeri uno dei cartoni animati/manga ma sarebbero per forza i peggiori nel mondo del cinema e delle serie.

Fanno capolavori assoluti pure nei videogiochi con storie incredibili.

Io non li giudico "scarsi a prescindere" come non giudicherei un Cinese scarso a prescindere nel calcio e per forza inferiore ad un brasiliano preso a caso.

Ci sono film eccezionali in Oriente come ci sono pure film miserabili in occidente.
E ovviamente vale anche il contrario.

Giudicare di un film solo su la nazionalità mi sembra veramente una ca-ga-ta pazzesca.
Come se domani qualcuno dicesse che Haaland e scarso perché non ci sono mai stati norvegesi buoni (mi perdoni Solskjaer che non era comunque un fenomeno eh).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Serie di più di un anno fa, ma che ho deciso di vedere: Vincenzo.



Io l'ho vista vincenzo. La prima parte è molto carina, poi però si allunga troppo. Se la finivano con la metà delle puntate era meglio


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Gennaio 2023)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Devo ancora finirla, ti so dire. Per ora molto intrigante ma Dark, il loro precedente lavoro, di tutto altro livello.
> I personaggi poi non valgono minimamente un'unghia di quelli di Lost.


Ho appena letto che hanno cancellato 1899 dopo una sola stagione.
Produzione monster, dipinta come la nuova Lost, e poi fermata così. Che flop immenso, a sto punto non so se ha molto senso nemmeno vederla


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Gennaio 2023)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto che hanno cancellato 1899 dopo una sola stagione.
> Produzione monster, dipinta come la nuova Lost, e poi fermata così. Che flop immenso, a sto punto non so se ha molto senso nemmeno vederla



L'ho poi finita di vedere (rigorosamente su torrenti, nemmeno un soldo a Netflix).
Ora che l'hanno cancellata ti direi proprio che non ha senso guardarla. Ma resta l'amaro in bocca.
Non era minimamente la nuova Lost, noiosetta in certi punti, e direi decisamente inferiore a Dark, ma nel complesso una serie piacevole e intrigante, meglio di tante altre schifezze che girano su Netflix. Meritava assolutamente la conferma.
Sono dei criminali ad averla cancellata, perché il twist finale è tantissima roba e non sapremo mai cosa avevano in mente. Non puoi cancellare una serie di mistero lasciata così in sospeso, una presa in giro.
Questi di Netflix sono dei farabutti totali, cancellano quel poco di serie carine che trasmettono, così a tradimento, nella totale mancanza di rispetto per gli spettatori e i fan. Oltretutto il fenomeno Dark aveva contribuito a portare nuovi abbonati a Netflix. Bella riconoscenza per gli autori.

Netflix deve fallire, non ne azzecca più una.
Ho guardato un po' del nuovo spinoff di Witcher, da vomito totale. Anche Witcher licenza che stanno rovinando a poco a poco, infatti Henry Cavill è scappato a gambe levate prima che la barca affondi.


----------



## Devil man (3 Gennaio 2023)

Io sto guardando invece la serie giapponese Alice in bordeland


----------



## Devil man (3 Gennaio 2023)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Serie di più di un anno fa, ma che ho deciso di vedere: Vincenzo.


Abbandonato dopo 4 episodi.. 2 anni fa troppo cringe..


----------



## fabri47 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'ho poi finita di vedere (rigorosamente su torrenti, nemmeno un soldo a Netflix).
> Ora che l'hanno cancellata ti direi proprio che non ha senso guardarla. Ma resta l'amaro in bocca.
> Non era minimamente la nuova Lost, noiosetta in certi punti, e direi decisamente inferiore a Dark, ma nel complesso una serie piacevole e intrigante, meglio di tante altre schifezze che girano su Netflix. Meritava assolutamente la conferma.
> Sono dei criminali ad averla cancellata, perché il twist finale è tantissima roba e non sapremo mai cosa avevano in mente. Non puoi cancellare una serie di mistero lasciata così in sospeso, una presa in giro.
> ...


La sta guardando mio fratello ed ho notato baci gay e lesbo a gogo. Che trash! 

Io ormai rifiuto tutto quello che è USA, in ambito cinematografico e seriale, al costo di sembrare razzista.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Abbandonato dopo 4 episodi.. 2 anni fa troppo cringe..


Sì, chiaramente chi si aspetta una roba d'azione viene deluso, alla fine prevale più il lato comico e c'è molto dello stile coreano. Io la sto seguendo, soprattutto per l'avvocata  . Però episodi lunghissimi, sono praticamente 20 film. Visto il formato, la vedo molto più adatta per essere trasmessa nella tv generalista, che per il binge watching.


----------



## Devil man (3 Gennaio 2023)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sì, chiaramente chi si aspetta una roba d'azione viene deluso, alla fine prevale più il lato comico e c'è molto dello stile coreano. Io la sto seguendo, soprattutto per l'avvocata  . Però episodi lunghissimi, sono praticamente 20 film. Visto il formato, la vedo molto più adatta per essere trasmessa nella tv generalista, che per il binge watching.


Alice in borderland lo hai visto ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Gennaio 2023)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La sta guardando mio fratello ed ho notato baci gay e lesbo a gogo. Che trash!
> 
> Io ormai rifiuto tutto quello che è USA, in ambito cinematografico e seriale, al costo di sembrare razzista.



Mi hanno detto che anche la nuova serie Willow della Disney sarebbe ultra woke.

Willow santoiddio! Hanno insozzato anche una favola classica anni '80-90.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Alice in borderland lo hai visto ?


No, ma vedo che è giapponese, quindi me la segno per vederla in futuro  . Di americano guardo solo Big Sky su Disney Plus. Ovviamente, c'è un trans nel cast che alla fine si limona pure un uomo etero, però tutto sommato è piacevole da vedere.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Gennaio 2023)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No, ma vedo che è giapponese, quindi me la segno per vederla in futuro  . Di americano guardo solo Big Sky su Disney Plus. Ovviamente, c'è un trans nel cast che alla fine si limona pure un uomo etero, però tutto sommato *è piacevole da vedere.*


Mi riferisco alla serie eh, non al trans che è più brutto di Drusillo .


----------



## fabri47 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi hanno detto che anche la nuova serie Willow della Disney sarebbe ultra woke.
> 
> Willow santoiddio! Hanno insozzato anche una favola classica anni '80-90.


Dovevano far concorrenza al nuovo Signore degli Anelli di Amazon, in termini di perversione. Capiscili...


----------



## pazzomania (3 Gennaio 2023)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Io sto guardando invece la serie giapponese Alice in bordeland



Anche io!

Un pò trash ma interessante 

Per chi gli piace stretta, si vedono un sacco di zozzone giapponesi col culo bello fuori


----------



## Devil man (3 Gennaio 2023)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No, ma vedo che è giapponese, quindi me la segno per vederla in futuro  . Di americano guardo solo Big Sky su Disney Plus. Ovviamente, c'è un trans nel cast che alla fine si limona pure un uomo etero, però tutto sommato è piacevole da vedere.


guardala subito XD


----------



## Devil man (3 Gennaio 2023)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No, ma vedo che è giapponese, quindi me la segno per vederla in futuro  . Di americano guardo solo Big Sky su Disney Plus. Ovviamente, c'è un trans nel cast che alla fine si limona pure un uomo etero, però tutto sommato è piacevole da vedere.


di Koreano mi sono guardato la serie horror Sweet Home, anche quella merita


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Gennaio 2023)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'ho poi finita di vedere (rigorosamente su torrenti, nemmeno un soldo a Netflix).
> Ora che l'hanno cancellata ti direi proprio che non ha senso guardarla. Ma resta l'amaro in bocca.
> Non era minimamente la nuova Lost, noiosetta in certi punti, e direi decisamente inferiore a Dark, ma nel complesso una serie piacevole e intrigante, meglio di tante altre schifezze che girano su Netflix. Meritava assolutamente la conferma.
> Sono dei criminali ad averla cancellata, perché il twist finale è tantissima roba e non sapremo mai cosa avevano in mente. Non puoi cancellare una serie di mistero lasciata così in sospeso, una presa in giro.
> ...




A me ancora girano le palle per Marco Polo, grandissima serie, forse la migliore di Netflix, segata così dal niente. Almeno ideare un cavolo di film finale. E' proprio urtante vedersi troncare le cose così di netto.


----------



## Swaitak (3 Gennaio 2023)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Anche io!
> 
> Un pò trash ma interessante
> 
> Per chi gli piace stretta, si vedono un sacco di zozzone giapponesi col culo bello fuori


mi hai incuriosito


----------



## Devil man (3 Gennaio 2023)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me ancora girano le palle per Marco Polo, grandissima serie, forse la migliore di Netflix, segata così dal niente. Almeno ideare un cavolo di film finale. E' proprio urtante vedersi troncare le cose così di netto.


Piaceva anche a me


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Gennaio 2023)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'ho poi finita di vedere (rigorosamente su torrenti, nemmeno un soldo a Netflix).
> Ora che l'hanno cancellata ti direi proprio che non ha senso guardarla. Ma resta l'amaro in bocca.
> Non era minimamente la nuova Lost, noiosetta in certi punti, e direi decisamente inferiore a Dark, ma nel complesso una serie piacevole e intrigante, meglio di tante altre schifezze che girano su Netflix. Meritava assolutamente la conferma.
> Sono dei criminali ad averla cancellata, perché il twist finale è tantissima roba e non sapremo mai cosa avevano in mente. Non puoi cancellare una serie di mistero lasciata così in sospeso, una presa in giro.
> ...


Non ne stanno azzeccando una da tempo e se ne trovano una che va bene è per caso non per merito. Ad esempio MERCOLEDI' che ha fatto il boom si vocifera abbiano perso i diritti e andrà a Prime Video. Questa sì che sarebbe dovuta essere da una stagione e basta ma dato che ha fatto incetta di ascolti vogliono spremerla per bene.
E il bello è che in tutto ciò aumentano pure i prezzi. Io riesco a vederlo ancora, ma se non ce ne sarà più possibilità non farò nemmeno la fatica di pagarlo in condivisione per le poche cose decenti che riescono a fare,
Ormai le serie tv al 90% sono spazzatura o roba teen politically correct e i film la maggior parte sono di serie B, forse uno ogni 2 mesi ne fanno davvero bello. Ad esempio è uscito The Gray Man in esclusiva ma devo ancora vederlo.

Io da tempo aspetto una serie alla Lost perchè non ne hanno più fatte, ed essendo appassionato anche di navi/sommergibili/triangolo delle bermuda..avevo grandi aspettative su questa 1899 e volevo aspettare a vederla per bene. Magari lo vedrò comunque ma così mi è calata davvero tanto. Cmq consiglio THE TERROR 1 a chi piace un pò genere.
Ma Dark ne vale la pena invece o è per ragazzi?

Io ormai mi sto concentrando sulle serie di qualità "vecchie" perchè quelle nuove sono tutte di bassa qualità o robe alla Disney troppo finte tra politically correct gender fluid e via dicendo. Ho appena iniziato Better Call Saul e mi manca Peaky Blinder e Broadwalk Empires di cui parlano bene


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Gennaio 2023)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma Dark ne vale la pena invece o è per ragazzi?



No no, il tono è ultra maturo. Direi anche di nicchia per la complessità estrema.

E' una serie che fa girare la testa, un casino allucinante di intreccio.


----------



## jumpy65 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Massimo rispetto per le scelte di ciascuno.
> Personalmente piuttosto che guardare delle serie coreane preferisco spegnere la tv.


Sei tu a perderci se non vuoi neanche provarci. A me piacciono moltissimo e in lingua originale, doppiati perdono un po'.
Poi ognuno guarda quello che desidera.
Per essere chiari a me piacciono anche quelle americane nordeuropee turche spagnole ... Un po' meno quelle italiane.


----------



## jumpy65 (3 Gennaio 2023)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Non ne stanno azzeccando una da tempo e se ne trovano una che va bene è per caso non per merito. Ad esempio MERCOLEDI' che ha fatto il boom si vocifera abbiano perso i diritti e andrà a Prime Video. Questa sì che sarebbe dovuta essere da una stagione e basta ma dato che ha fatto incetta di ascolti vogliono spremerla per bene.
> E il bello è che in tutto ciò aumentano pure i prezzi. Io riesco a vederlo ancora, ma se non ce ne sarà più possibilità non farò nemmeno la fatica di pagarlo in condivisione per le poche cose decenti che riescono a fare,
> Ormai le serie tv al 90% sono spazzatura o roba teen politically correct e i film la maggior parte sono di serie B, forse uno ogni 2 mesi ne fanno davvero bello. Ad esempio è uscito The Gray Man in esclusiva ma devo ancora vederlo.
> 
> ...


Dark è un po' complicata da seguire ma bellissima. L'avrò rivista tre o quattro volte. molti protagonisti sono ragazzi ma non è per ragazzi.
Per me rientra tranquillamente nelle migliori 10 di sempre. Una delle migliori di Netflix che comunque ne ha prodotte parecchie di qualità altissima.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2023)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> *Sei tu a perderci se non vuoi neanche provarci. *A me piacciono moltissimo e in lingua originale, doppiati perdono un po'.
> Poi ognuno guarda quello che desidera.
> Per essere chiari a me piacciono anche quelle americane nordeuropee turche spagnole ... Un po' meno quelle italiane.



Pazienza. Morirò senza aver fatto tale esperienza.


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Gennaio 2023)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Dark è un po' complicata da seguire ma bellissima. L'avrò rivista tre o quattro volte. molti protagonisti sono ragazzi ma non è per ragazzi.
> Per me rientra tranquillamente nelle migliori 10 di sempre. Una delle migliori di Netflix che comunque ne ha prodotte parecchie di qualità altissima.


Ma è horror o thriller/mistero?


----------



## jumpy65 (3 Gennaio 2023)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma è horror o thriller/mistero?


diciamo mistero/fantascienza, si basa sulla teoria dei wormhole o ponti di Einstein-Rosen per i viaggi nel tempo quindi paradossi temporali etc...vivi i personaggi in epoche diverse e in "mondi" diversi


----------



## Pier_rossonero (Sabato alle 20:52)

Sul degrado delle serie americane sono d'accordo con voi, sottolineerei Disney che è il canale in assoluto più atroce.

Una ottima produzione invece mi pare 1883, viste le prime tre puntate e mi ricorda le vecchie serie, senza patemi di politcaly correct, e dove si badava alla storia e ai parsonaggi.

Per ora mi piace molto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (Sabato alle 21:25)

Pier_rossonero ha scritto:


> Sul degrado delle serie americane sono d'accordo con voi, sottolineerei Disney che è il canale in assoluto più atroce.
> 
> Una ottima produzione invece mi pare 1883, viste le prime tre puntate e mi ricorda le vecchie serie, senza patemi di politcaly correct, e dove si badava alla storia e ai parsonaggi.
> 
> Per ora mi piace molto



L'ho vista poco tempo fa, una bella serie. Aiuta anche il fatto che è una serie che nasce e finisce senza dover fare mille mila stagioni del cavolo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (Lunedì alle 13:46)

Sono morto 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## fabri47 (Lunedì alle 13:48)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sono morto
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...


LOL. Però la meme sul Putin nero su Netflix le supera tutte  .


----------



## .Nitro (Lunedì alle 16:52)

Marilson ha scritto:


> neanche se mi sparano in testa guarderei roba partorita dalla mente dei coreani, no grazie


 E' solo il miglior cinema al mondo attualmente


----------



## Marilson (Lunedì alle 17:07)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> E' solo il miglior cinema al mondo attualmente



per i coreani? Forse.. e non tutti, solo quelli del sud


----------



## .Nitro (Lunedì alle 17:34)

Marilson ha scritto:


> per i coreani? Forse.. e non tutti, solo quelli del sud



Perchè lo odi ?


----------



## Marilson (Lunedì alle 18:36)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> Perchè lo odi ?



non lo odio mica, semplicemente non sono coreano quindi non ho motivo di vedere quella roba. Quando incontri un coreano che conosce la filmografia di monicelli, fellini, francesco rosi o rossellini fammelo sapere e provvedo a iniziare a guardare qualcosa. Fino a quel momento, non accettiamo lezioni di cinema da nessuno, men che meno dai coreani.


----------

